# Goyard prices in Hong Kong?



## Scarf_Ace

Hi Goyard ladies and gents! I am pondering buying my first ever Goyard, specifically a St Louis GM tote. Does anyone know the current retail price in HK, as a colleague of mine is traveling there shortly and I imagine it's cheaper than Europe or USA. Thanks very much in advance for your help!


----------



## honey bunch

I just went there last wednesday and they had price increase. St. Louis PM is now 8700 HKD from 6800 HKD. I am not sure about the GM size, I think it's about 9700 HKD.


----------



## popsG

honey bunch said:


> I just went there last wednesday and they had price increase. St. Louis PM is now 8700 HKD from 6800 HKD. I am not sure about the GM size, I think it's about 9700 HKD.



hi... how about hardy sac gm? do u have idea how much it is? thnx much!


----------



## r15324

popsG said:


> hi... how about hardy sac gm? do u have idea how much it is? thnx much!



Apparently, the Sac Hardy is not available in Hong Kong.


----------



## denises

Does Hong Kong accept return/exchange from Goyard London?


----------



## LGZ222

Is Goyard cheaper in Hongkong?


----------



## xxjoolisa

How much is the mini Saigon?


----------

